# TEL AVIV Fein 1 Central



## Eyeonthefuture

Fein 1 Central / HQ Architects


Completed in 2021 in Tel Aviv-Yafo, Israel. Images by Dor Kedmi, HQ Architects. The area - Located in Neve Shaanan, southern Tel Aviv, in a degraded area experiencing rapid transformations, Fein 1 Central apartment complex...




www.archdaily.com


----------

